# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  توی چه زمینه هایی می شه از فریم ورک زند استفاده کرد؟

## i-php-i

من هیچ اطلاعاتی در مورد فریم ورک زند ندارم. لطفا بگید که کاربرد این فریم ورک چیه و در چه زمینه هایی می شه ازش استفاده کرد؟

----------


## mrhamed

سلام، من  2سالی هست که با این فریمورک کار میکنم. بنظرم حوظه کاری خاصی نداره. بستگی داره که شما تا چقدر تمایل دارید پروژه تان انعطاف پذیرباشد که هم برنامه نویسان دیگری بتوانند بروی آن کار کنند هم براحتی بتوانید بخشهایی را بطور کلی {خذف یا اضافه} کنید. بنظرم فریمورک "قدرتمند" ، "امن" ، "کند" و دشواری هست. در ضمن منابع کافی برای کار بطور حرفه ای هم نداره،حتی خود سایت مرجعش از نطر اطلاع رسانی و آموزش بسیــــار ضعف داره.

----------


## idocsidocs

> بنظرم فریمورک "قدرتمند" ، "امن" ، "کند" و دشواری هست.


بنظرتون فریم ورک کیک در مقابل فریم ورک زند حرفی برای گفتن داره؟

ایا کند بودن فریم ورک زند بخاطر کد نویسی غیر استاندارد هست یا اینکه این فریم ورک هر کاری بکنیم باز هم کند اجرا می شه؟

----------


## mrhamed

بنظرم کند بودنش بخاطر ساختارشه! البته zend optimizer یه کارایی میکنه، بهترین وضعیت اینه که لایسنس بخری و php ها را رمزگزاری کنی و ماژولشو روی php نسب کنی و همچنین هاستت هم ساپورت کنه...

نهایتا هم سرعتش بهتر میشه هم سورس کدها محفوظ میمونه.

hamedsbt[at]yahoo

----------


## idocsidocs

> بنظرم کند بودنش بخاطر ساختارشه! البته zend optimizer یه کارایی  میکنه، بهترین وضعیت اینه که لایسنس بخری و php ها را رمزگزاری کنی و  ماژولشو روی php نسب کنی و همچنین هاستت هم ساپورت کنه...


اگر کنده چرا ازش استفاده می کنن؟

هر چقدر هم که قدرتمند باشه، نباید بهانه ای باشه که دستورات رو دیر اجرا کنه.

اصلا کند بودن این فریم ورک در چه حدی هست ؟

----------


## 13001300

برای راحتی کار هست .به نظر بنده تا حد امکان سعی کنید از فریم ورک استفاده نکنید به خاطر یک سری از دلایل .

----------


## idocsidocs

> برای راحتی کار هست .به نظر بنده تا حد امکان سعی کنید از فریم ورک استفاده نکنید به خاطر یک سری از دلایل .


می شه بیشتر در این مورد توضیح بدید؟ به چه دلیل نباید ازش استفاده کرد؟
راحت می تونیم کامپوننیتهای اضافه این فریم ورک رو حذف کنیم و کارمون رو راه بندازیم.

----------


## mrhamed

اتفاقا بنظرم حدالامکان از فریمورک استفاده کنید :) چون هم مسائل امنیتی را به مراتب موشکافانه تر رعایت کرده هم فانکشنهای کاربردی داره و هم اگه بروی آن مسلط باشیم، زمان تولـید بسیار کاهش پیدا میکنه.

در مورد اون سوال دوستمون که گفته بود اصلا چرا zend کنده، عرض کنم تاجایی که من باهاش کار کردم روال dispatch loop در اون طولانیه چون خالقانش خواستند انعطاف پذیر باشه یعنی پلاگین و هلپر و... را در action و view ساپورت کنه ولی با توجه به کیفیت سخت افزارهای کنونی هاستینگها خیلی محسوس نیست مگر در شرایط بسیــار خاص.

----------


## idocsidocs

> در مورد اون سوال دوستمون که گفته بود اصلا چرا zend کنده، عرض کنم تاجایی  که من باهاش کار کردم روال dispatch loop در اون طولانیه چون خالقانش  خواستند انعطاف پذیر باشه یعنی پلاگین و هلپر و... را در action و view  ساپورت کنه ولی با توجه به کیفیت سخت افزارهای کنونی هاستینگها خیلی محسوس  نیست مگر در شرایط بسیــار خاص.


آیا راهی هست که این قابلیت رو غیر فعال کرد و سرعت اجرا رو افزایش داد؟

شما چه مرجعی برای یادگیری این فریم ورک پیشنهاد می دیدید؟




> به نظر بنده تا حد امکان سعی کنید از فریم ورک استفاده نکنید به خاطر یک سری از دلایل .


در مورد این مطلب چه نظری دارید؟

----------


## mrhamed

کلا ساختاره zend اینطوری هست و بحث سر فعال یا غیرفعال کردن نیست! مثلا ویندوز هر بار که بوت میشه بخشی رو برای اجرای اتوماتیک برنامه ها چک میکنه و غیر فعال یا فعال کردن اون بخش معنا نداره.

در مورد منبع:
1- oop را باید بخوبی توی php درک کنید و کدهای نمونه نیز زیاد ببینید.
2- من تمام کتابهای مربوط به zend رو خوندم(خودستایی نباشه) ولی به شخصه میگم که هر کدوم روال خودشونو دارن البته برای دید دادن خوبن. نهایتا خودم ترجیح دادم که از اینترنت بعنوان مرجع استفاده کنم هر سایتی میخواد باشه! سایت http://www.zendcasts.com هم بصورت تصویری آموزش میده ولی بصورت پراکنده هست.هر سوال جانبی در هر سطحی هم که داشته باشین ایمیل jon@lebensold.net بسیار پیگیر و پاسخگو است.

در پاسخ به سوال آخرتون:
بحث در مورد فریمورک (نه فقط zend) در حیطه دانش بنده نیست! من صرفا نظرم رو از روی تجربم گفتم.

با تشکر

----------


## idocsidocs

> من تمام کتابهای مربوط به zend رو خوندم


شما چند کتاب خوندید و این کار چقدر طول کشید؟

----------


## mrhamed

تا جایی که یادمه اینها رو خوندم:
Apress Beginning Zend Framework Sep.2009.pdf
chris-kirk-zf-tutorial-problems-solutions.pdf
Getting-started-with-zend-framework-15,1.6,17.pdf
Getting-Started-with-Zend-Framework.pdf
GettingStarted_Zend_1.10.1.pdf
Karwin_Bill_ZF-Db-ZendCon-20071009.pdf
Modular Application 1.10.x.pdf
php architect's Guide to Programming with Zend Framework.pdf
Pro Zend Framework Techniques [Build a Full CMS Project].pdf
The Zend PHP Certification Practice Test Book.pdf
W.J Gilmore Easy PHP Websites with Zend Framework_May2009.pdf
Zend Enterprise PHP Patterns.pdf
Zend Framework 1.8 Web Application Development (2009).pdf
Zend Framework A Beginner.pdf
Zend Framework in Action 2008.pdf
Zend Framework Question & Answer_20071031.pdf
ZEND PHP 5 Certification STUDY GUIDE.pdf
ZendFramework1.6.pdf
Zend_Framework_EN_2010.chm
ZF-Webinar-Db-BillKarwin-20071031.pdf
  والا نمیدونم چقدر طول کشیده، به المانهای زیادی بستگی داره  مثل تسلط به زبان انگلیسی ، تسلط به فاکنشهای php ، تسلط به oop  و برای من اینکه چقدر از نوشتار ، محتوا و مثالهای کتاب لذت ببرم! و ...

----------


## idocsidocs

> تا جایی که یادمه اینها رو خوندم:


خدا قوت

همه اینها رو خوندید؟ اگر هر کدوم 100 صفحه باشه، حداقل 1000 صفحه می شن.

شما کتاب منوال زند رو هم خوندید؟ حدود 1100 صفحه هست و همه کامپوننت ها رو توضیح داده.

----------


## mrhamed

یه کتاب به همون اسم دارم ولی نخوندم چیز خاصی نیست همون سایتشو کتاب کردن... همونه؟ درسته؟!

درضمن خواندن کتاب فقط پله اوله، درک، دید فنی، تفهیم مطالب، استفاده از تکنیکهای نمونه کدها و... اصله! که من حالا حالاها بابد کار کنم. شاید هم مجبور بشم کتابی رو دوباره بخونم و پله پله جلو برم...

----------


## idocsidocs

> یه کتاب به همون اسم دارم ولی نخوندم چیز خاصی نیست همون سایتشو کتاب کردن... همونه؟ درسته؟!


آره فکر کنم همونه




> درضمن خواندن کتاب فقط پله اوله، درک، دید فنی، تفهیم مطالب، استفاده از  تکنیکهای نمونه کدها و... اصله! که من حالا حالاها بابد کار کنم. شاید هم  مجبور بشم کتابی رو دوباره بخونم و پله پله جلو برم...


من وقت یادگیری فریم ورک ندارم، خودم یه MVC ساده با چندتا قانون ساده نوشتم و از اون به عنوان هسته سایتها استفاده می کنم.

بنظرتون یادگیری فریم ورک زند چقدر طول می کشه؟ در ضمن اگر MVC این فریم ورک رو یاد بگیرید، بقیه کار ساده هست. باید بدونید توی کنترلر چطور با مدل و ویو کار کنید. توی ویو هم باید بتونید داده های دریافتی از کنترلر رو نمایش بدید. 

چندتا کلاس دیگه هم هست و به همراه نحوه کانفیگ کردن فریم ورک، اینا رو یاد بگیرید مشکلتون حله.

توسعه دهنده های این فریم ورک برای هرچیزی که فکرش رو بکنید یه کامپوننت نوشتن و لازم نیست همه اونها رو یکجا یاد بگیرید.

----------


## mrhamed

زمانشو نمیدونم... من خودم بعد از دوسال هنوز هیچی بلد نیستم.

باهاتون موافقم :)

من خیلی مشتاقم که خارج از محیط کار هم کار کنم، اگه مایل به همکاری بودین خبرم کنید. Hamedsbt@yahoo.com

----------

